# Rohloff DH chain tensioner



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a Rohloff mounted on a full suspension bike (Turner 5spot HL). Today I use the regular Rohloff chain tensioner. The chain on the rear cog has a nasty habit of derailling. Therefore, I am considering the DH version instead. Rohloff claims:

_The Rohloff DH chain tensioner is specially designed for downhill use. In contrast to the regular Rohloff chain tensioner, it has a shorter swing arm that is restricted from moving. This feature ensures that the upper jockey wheel runs very close to the sprocket. This forced guide guarantees a positive run of the chain onto the sprocket even under extreme riding conditions._

which sounds good. Does anyone have experience with both chain tensioners, and know if there is an improvement in the DH version?

Are there any disadvantages with the DH version? It is lighter, and has the same chain tension capacity. I know that " To remove the wheel, the chain tensioner mounting bolt must be loosened" but with the regular version I have to remove it completely, so this would actually be an improvement.


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

arne_and said:


> I have a Rohloff mounted on a full suspension bike (Turner 5spot HL). Today I use the regular Rohloff chain tensioner. The chain on the rear cog has a nasty habit of derailling. Therefore, I am considering the DH version instead. Rohloff claims:
> 
> [Are there any disadvantages with the DH version? It is lighter, and has the same chain tension capacity. I know that " To remove the wheel, the chain tensioner mounting bolt must be loosened" but with the regular version I have to remove it completely, so this would actually be an improvement.


The DH tensioner is the way to go, the spring is considerable stronger and the whole cage seems much stiffer. You do need to loosen the mounting bolt to remove the rear wheel, but it's not much of a drama. 
I had similar problems with derailing chains, but the DH tensioner fixed the issue and I made sure when mounting it that I gave the sprocket as much chain wrap as possible.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input. The DH tensioner is on its way from Germany, hopefully it will work for me as well. I ordered the DH Chain Guide as well, it's only 40g.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

arne_and said:


> Thanks for the input. The DH tensioner is on its way from Germany, hopefully it will work for me as well. I ordered the DH Chain Guide as well, it's only 40g.


I think the chain guide will be a nice improvement for you. :thumbsup: 
I run the XC tensioner and used to drop chains once in a while before adding the chainguide. Since adding it, dropping the chain is *almost* a non-issue for me anymore.

(*every once in a great while, the chain will still jump the cog to the outside and stick itself between the cog and dropout but it's very seldom and easy to fix.)


----------

